# Imran Khan Historic Rally in Lahore 30th Oct 2011



## Tehmasib

what you all members think that now change strat in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Today Imran Khan showed his power in Lahore. According to experts, at least 
500,000 people are needed to fill Minar-r-Pakistan Jalsa/procession, But today, i saw in channels,
Ground was full from Imran Khan 
supporters. I was not expecting such a huge crowd. Even The day before yesterday, All PML N with 78 MNAs, 120MPAs did
gathering on Bhaati chowk, ha ha ha, while Imran Khan without any MPA, MNA showed his power in Lahore and he was surely addressing 500,000+ supporters in 10 times huge area in Minar-e-Pakistan. One thing is sure, these peoples hate PML N and want change.


----------



## Doctor09

now i am sure that we will see IMRAN KHAN as next PM of Pakistan ..........
indeed a huge support to PTI


----------



## Al-zakir

Looking good!!!

What Imran Khan said? Any video of his speech???


----------



## *Awan*

Al-zakir said:


> Looking good!!!
> 
> What Imran Khan said? Any video of his speech???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sur

Swami Jee Sri Sri *"Ravi Shankar"* is also IK's fan - may be he went all the way to Switzerland to "bless" IK   
=
=

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

IK can impress everyone


----------



## pkd

World Economic Forum Davos 2012: Imran Khan says Pakistan ready for change and seeks better ties with India
DAVOS: He may claim to be old, but he's still a star draw. Even a well-known spiritual guru hangs around for a photo-op with him, not to speak of assorted Indian billionaires and other star-struck cricket fans. 

At Davos this year, Imran Khan, the cricketer-turned-politician whose Tehrik-i-Insaaf party is increasingly gaining traction - 'trending', as one westerner puts it - in Pakistan, is suddenly in huge demand as a probable future leader of Pakistan. 

At a private lunch, where top Indian businessmen (and their wives) outnumber Pakistanis, at the Steigenberger Belvedere hotel in the Swiss resort town, the man's self-assured bluntness probably explains why he is such a big draw even at 59, his dashing looks apart. 

Not one for mincing words, Khan's utterances show how he has arrived as a leader and a politician, although some may say he still has some way to go before ticking the diplomacy box. 

"We need an entirely new relationship with our neighbours in the subcontinent. It's pulling the entire subcontinent down. The only thing we eventually want to compete with India on is cricket, and who reduces poverty faster," he told ET. 

"The problem is one of trust between the two governments. If there's a proper democratic government in Pakistan which the Indians can trust, if we can be sure that neither country's intelligence agencies will interfere in our talks, and if both leaderships can withstand the right wings in our own countries, I think we can have a completely new relationship." 

What about the dreaded K-word that has defined relations between his country and India? Kashmir will be prominent on his agenda if he wins, he says. "You can't put Kashmir on the backburner and talk about trade ties. One event like Mumbai happens and we're back to square one," he said, adding for effect and to rapturous applause: "And cricket, of course, we'll always win". 

Khan, who made his pitch about the great transformation taking place in Pakistan at the lunch hosted by senior Pakistani business figures, managed to draw a stellar audience. 

Rahul and Niraj Bajaj, Adi and Jamshyd Godrej, Prakash and Gopichand Hinduja and Sunil Munjal were just some of the big Indian names present. 

IMRAN KHAN, A MAN WHO IS NEVER SHORT OF CONFIDENCE 
Dhruv Sawhney, Omkar Kanwar, Muktesh Pant and Shiv Khemka were also present in the audience that featured the Pakistani diaspora and a healthy selection of American and European policymakers, all of them keen to hear first-hand from someone belonging to a country labeled in Western media as among the most dangerous places on Earth. 

Never short of confidence - he's a man who came back from retirement to captain the Pakistani cricket team and won the World Cup in 1992 - his utterances have oodles of his trademark chutzpah. 

"We're not just going to win the elections, we're going to sweep them," he said, noting that politicians and parliamentarians with the government were jumping ship to join his party that does not have a single seat in Parliament. 
A group of 40 or so senior Pakistani politicians recently joined up with Khan apparently because they could not "continue with the feudal political system any longer". 

In the past year, Tehrik-i-Insaaf rallies have been drawing huge crowds and some Pakistani political commentators have said Khan has the covert backing of the military too. But Khan credits his sudden popularity to the rise of a vibrant, independent electronic media and the emergence of social media, which he says has made the youth and the middle class, a previously apolitical group, get involved in mainstream politics. 

"Eighty per cent of the politicians who have joined me have done so because their children said 'enough is enough'," he told the audience. 

Khan's supporters say Pakistan is going through its own equivalent of the Arab Spring and their man is the icon they have picked as their 'revolutionary leader, with his cosmopolitan and liberal outlook'. The man surely has the star quality. His backers say he also has a real commitment to change. 

"I entered politics because I was inspired by living in England as a student, where rule of law and real democracy liberates people. Elections don't, real democracy does," he said. Keen to dispel any impression that it's form over substance, Khan says his party is working on various policy papers for Pakistan's future. 

Ask him about its economy and he says his top priority will be to raise tax revenues and slash opulent lifestyles of the ruling elite. "In Pakistan, the poor subsidise the rich. Our tax to GDP ratio is about 4%. If we can raise it to, say, India's level, we will be much better off." 

Given the interest in him and that he was competing with Pakistan Prime Minister Yousaf Raza Gilani and Foreign Minister Hina Rabbani Khar, who were both speaking at panel discussions at around the same time, Khan's performance will at the very least bolster the impression that his political star is definitely on the rise. 
World Economic Forum Davos 2012: Imran Khan says Pakistan ready for change and seeks better ties with India - Page2 - The Economic Times


----------



## sur

reporter is obviously "biased" using many stereotyping terms ,,,, but anyways IK cannot be tricked by twisted questions either...
=


----------



## sur

This is how a Lion Talks hard  ,,, Though I don't like few things he doesn't say & should say (which I won't discuss), but I believe he intentionally avoids saying those things ,,, Anyways:-
=
Imran Khan, Chairman of Tehreek-e-Insaf - YouTube


----------



## Leader

sur said:


> Swami Jee Sri Sri *"Ravi Shankar"* is also IK's fan - may be he went all the way to Switzerland to "bless" IK
> =
> =



so that proves IK is a hindu agent, he was already a jew agent !!


----------

